# Custom BMW R100RS Cafe Racer is Beautiful in Blue



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A little cafe racer eye candy. Italian custom bike builders Diego and Richard Coppiello, of North East Customs, brought the inner cafe racer out of this BMW R100 RS and man is it stunning.

The Coppiello brothers didn't just go in and start changing every part on the original R100 RS. They kept most of the original chassis, tank and even the wheels, so it still has some of the classic looks. Some parts had to go though, like the original front fairing, fork, dual rear shocks and the original seat. In place of the fairing, a single round headlamp, courtesy of a old Honda Four, sits front and center. A Ducati inverted front fork handles the bumps up front and a custom rear swing arm, now down to one central shock, sits out back and give the bike a more clean look. The cockpit gets a set of clip-ons and the rider gets a custom seating area with a shortened tail section that sets off the cafe racer look. The sheet metal all gets a beautiful Royal Blue finish with red and gold pinstripes. The wheels done up in a light gold, which match the gold striping.

Quite an amazing transformation from what an original bike would have looked like. Hopefully we see more from these guys soon.















_Source North East Custom_


----------

